# More Uinta Lakes and my dear old friend this week



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Since I moved I felt like a trip to an old friend was in order.....

Sandy pond (monday) - Arrived at 8pm and threw just the flies for 2 hours. I watche as everyone around was pulling out channel cats. Well just before dark I nailed 2 bluegill that came to hand for a photo op. Then the guys around me were leaving and threw me their worms. Well I went to the car and got out my spin rod and and I had a bobber and some tube dude spinners in single hooks. Tossed it out at dark and BAM it was cat after cat! In 1 hour I nailed 14 cats! Took the 2 biggest home for dinner. Threre were a few newbies around and I shared my worms since I am such a nice guy.

The Bluegills of Sandy City









Been awhile since the cats of Utah have been on my table.









Sandy Pond (Tues) - I only had 40 mins to fish it as I had other things to do but 1st cast received a cat in 30 seconds. So I switched to a lighted bobber and for 30 mins nada. Switched back to the old bobber and BAM cat in 30 secs. I just put my finger on the line in the dark to sense the take. Needless to say I will miss my local buds there. I will drop in occassionally but not near as much anymore. Watch out Willow Pond locals here we come!

Unitas (Wednesday) - Got a text from BFT's Catcherman to go to the Uintas. He picked me up at my new house by 6am and we were off!

Washington - Started there around 7:30am and Ctcherman got a tiger trout and 2 rainbows. We decided to hit Crystal. On the way up we "dipped" the stream with the flies. Sure enough I caught a stubborn rainbow that required a tip with a worm. Catcherman nailed a few fish along the way as well.

Crystal - I caught 4 artic grayling (one was 14 inches) from there on the fly. Catcherman caught loads of fish by dragging worms. He caught brookies, tigers, and rainbows. We "double dipped" the stream on the way down. It was a skunk. Catcherman got ahead of me and pulled out even more tigers at Washington.

Trial Lake area - We drove over to this area by 4pm and started up the stream right off. We each lost a fish or two till Catcherman got 1 rainbow landed. Then we saw a pond that we could not ressist. It was chalk full of tigers, brookies, and grayling. Suddenly the dry action started and I managed to get 1 artic grayling. Catcherman caught a mess of fish again and even a few on flies this time. He even got a grayling for the day too. We double dipped the stream and even tried trial.....skunk resulted. The mosquitos were bad by 5pm till 7pm when we called it a long day.

Catcherman live up to his username and got more than 25 fish yesterday! In Kamas at the 7-11 we ran into Kingfisher at the pump. I threw nyphacator tungs, psychadelic nymphs, princes, zebra midges and much more.

The rainbow caught out of the trickle stream between Washinton and Crystal Lakes









Catcherman and his BIG and colorful brookie from Crystal Lake









Me and my 1st artic grayling of the day at Crystal Lake









Catcherman and another brook trout with Mt. Watson in the back at Crystal Lake









Yet another Grayling for me at Crystal Lake









The Grayling of mine from the pond above Trial Lake









Even encountered a BFT member that frequents this area









Reed and Bald Mtn. from Trial Lake


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice report. A day in the high mountains is never one you will regret. Thanks for the advice on the Grays, they are fun to see swimming with colors blazing.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

hattrick said:


> Nice report. A day in the high mountains is never one you will regret. Thanks for the advice on the Grays, they are fun to see swimming with colors blazing.


The Nymphacator Tung is deadly on Graylings. I might not have got 44 of them this time but I didn't have to hike 4.3 miles either! There are more uinta lake trips in the future. I am gonna get more mosquitos patterns and some adams.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice work, guys! Looks like they're putting those tiggers and sailfish in quite a few easy-access lakes. Looks fun!


----------

